# Best WATERPROOF jacket, riding coat on the market please?



## kezimac (30 August 2010)

so as title - what is the best fitted(or drawstring to pull waist in) type coat/jacket for winter that is most definately waterproof - I am sick of jackets that leak! and winter on its way I need to save money and be prepared. 
Dont want mega long jacket like drizabone - want modern fabric that is sort of fitted if you know what i mean not the blouson type

cheers!!!


----------



## touchstone (30 August 2010)

Well, after over thirty odd years of having to do horses, the only jacket that I've found to keep me dry is a trusty old Barbour; the proper old fashioned heavy waxed ones.  I've been through all the modern brands of lightweight and breathable etc, but they all seem to leak after a while and need washing and reproofing regularly.   With the Barbour I can stick a hose on to get the worst of the muck off and leave it to dry and it's ready for action the next day as good as new!


----------



## LauraElise (30 August 2010)

I have posted this on so many forums now! Forget about riding coats, get a proper sailing coat. I bought a Sprayway sailing coat 2-in-1 last winter and was not cold or wet once. It has the drawstring waist you are looking for and that £120 was my best investment last year.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 August 2010)

Musto Combination or Musto Paddock. Both are very good. 

http://www.musto.com/fcp/categorylist/dept/equestrian_coats_jackets?resetFilters=true


----------



## eggs (30 August 2010)

Musto but only wash with non-bio powder.


----------



## LizzieJ (30 August 2010)

Berghaus/North Face etc


----------



## Mabel98 (30 August 2010)

Musto, they never leak and last for years. Worth the money honestly!


----------



## appylass (30 August 2010)

Musto Snug Rider. I've had mine for years, it has never leaked and is never too hot either.


----------



## GLEEK (30 August 2010)

I just buy ski jackets from tk maxx. Also if you are nice abd organised get them at the end of the winter when they get reduced to 20pound! My fave waterproof jacket i ever bought had it for about 7 years now is Ornelli Prospelli.


----------



## Onyxia (30 August 2010)

I bought a Trespass coat last winter,water proof(really is,not just says it is  ) windproof and very light as only has a mesh lining-best bit is it only cost £25 
Keeps you warm too!

As a couple of others have said,forget riding jackets. Seems the second you put equestrian on anything you can bump the price up and the quality down.


----------



## brighthair (30 August 2010)

I bought a Sprayway one recently - fab, and I got it reduced from £100 to £45 as well. Fits great, and has a zip off hood that has wire in it so it stays in place


----------



## kezimac (30 August 2010)

cheers guys - will take a look at musto and sailing gear too!


----------



## Storminateacup (30 August 2010)

Have to say I favour the Barbour too, though last year my old one finally fell apart and I bought a Hoggs of Fife one which was warmer, softer (cuddly)  drier and cheaper (£48.00) than my old Barbour. Perhaps the new Barbours are better now with the high tec materials etc but I would still favour the old Northumbria style (long line with hood and deep pockets)  than the fairweather Barbour International styles (best for Poseurs at the races or biker conventions, than a torrential downpour, blizzard or galeforce winds!)

I also have one of the Shires yellow shaped jackets and that with Shires waterproof over trouser I was dry and warm when riding too.


----------



## moses06 (30 August 2010)

LauraElise said:



			I have posted this on so many forums now! Forget about riding coats, get a proper sailing coat. I bought a Sprayway sailing coat 2-in-1 last winter and was not cold or wet once. It has the drawstring waist you are looking for and that £120 was my best investment last year.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this ^^^

equestian coats = shite - fashion instead of function....

sailing gear = functional, does what it says on the tin!!


----------



## brighthair (30 August 2010)

Just to add, the one I bought is still on sale in a few sizes if anyone fancies a bargain!

http://www.outdoorkit.co.uk/product...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=froogle


----------

